# What Brand Gas are you using ?



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

My plan is always to run high-test gas. While different states have different octanes available and local regulated additives , I was wondering what brands of
Gasoline other 04/05 GTO owners were running ? I have always run Amoco White (ultimate) but once BP took over they removed the clear viewer on the handle - so I might change to another 93 octane . I hear Chevron w/ Tech. is the top gasoline now...

Any thoughts ??


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I like Mobile/Exxon. They have good quiality gas in my area.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Haven't noticed a big difference between brands out here in Northern California, including the stuff pumped by independents. Did run into a bad batch of Shell a long time ago, though.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Shell V-Power 93 octane


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I avoid going to places like El Cheapo gas. I heard some bad stuff about Shell once also, but think they have that worked out. That was in California also. 

Xcommuter, do you plan on heading to the track in G-ville with yours? that's where I typically run mine at. If your interested I let you know when I'm heading that way.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

fergyflyer , Mount Dora is a lovely part of the state , but isn't the Super Retirement Complex around Lady Lake adding alot of near blind drivers ?

Yes I plan on hitting Friday test/tunes once I get some miles on...

Last I remember - $25 for unlimited runs ... And their is a way to avoid the
water pit...

I know you;ve read the FL traffic law changes that started today. Several changes are just tax collection devices. The one I love is the exhaust tone 
must be original or ticket. Still trying to get the State to provide a 2005 
summary...


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

New changes to FL law? I completely missed this..... anything major? And what do ya mean the exhaust tone needs to be original?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Chevron Techron 93


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Here in Cali, we don't get 93. 91 is as high-test as it gets.

Like the a couple of the guys above, I shy away from "no-name" stations, but other than that I've no brand preference...though due to their strateigic locations I use either Shell or Arco /BP a lot...like to the tune of 50+ gal/week.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Shell V-Power 93 Only for my goat. Top Tier fuel provider.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I always use Shell v power in both my cars.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Has any one tried Everclear??? :lol: LOL

Mobil for us......


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I went to the BP website and found this:

Q. Am I still getting Amoco Ultimate if the product is not water-white?
A. Yes - BP's Amoco Fuels has a long tradition of supplying a white (clear) gasoline in certain areas. Supply route constraints limit the markets where this unique and outstanding product is available. In those markets where BP is unable to offer clear gasoline, we market an Amoco Ultimate product that exceeds government and auto maker standards for detergency.
-----
So that's why they changed the marketing and the pump handles had the clear window removed. While I have had no problems with BP ultimate , I will be changing brands (have ordered credit cards) because White was the reason I preferred Amoco since the late 60's .

I'll be using Chevron w/ Tech. 93 and Shell V 93 ...


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

SHELL V-Power 93


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Chevron 93. I started using it in my Z06 because the techron keeps the C5's finnicky gas gauge sending unit working properly and just included the goat when I got it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I flip flop from 93 oct to 89. I generally never let the tank get below half. I take turns using high test, then medium grade. I have not noticed any change in performance.


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

I use either BP or Sunoco 93+


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

A tankfull of Shell 93 Octane tripped the check engine light so I stay away from that low quality crap. I try to use Mobil 7 Heptane exclusively.


----------



## Doctor Who (Nov 2, 2004)

I only use BP 93 octane Ultimate and will continue to do so until someone proves that there is a better brand of gas. I have always used it and my dad has always used Amoco, now BP since the late 50's.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Dr. Who - No one will prove that one gas is better than another. From the replies it looks like all of us use a top-tier gas. My observation was that on my route they have removed the clear window on the Ultimate Pump Handles , thus I can't tell if I'm pumping "White" - the 60's gas . If I can't see White , then I'm not pumping White, thus no bonus points . So other Top-Tier Premium's with similar "Cleaning Additives" can/will be used. We all pump based on location,price and hours of operation ... and Vote with our $$ .


----------

